# Need Advice: Radiator hose connected to heater core leak; possible costly repair



## HugoCarmichael (Dec 2, 2008)

1996 Sentra GXE, completely stock. 

So my antifreeze has been leaking slowly and its been getting worse, I now have to fill it every 4-5 days. I took it in to a local shop and they found that the radiator hose connected to the heater core is leaking. Unfortunately they tell me that the heater core is plastic and removing the clamp for the hose might break the heater core (or when you clamp the new hose on) and to replace it you have to pull the whole dash which would be expensive as hell. 

I only have basic knowledge of cars so I'm not sure how to proceed. Obviously the leak will only get worse so I have to do something. Should I let this local shop try to replace the hose (I've been there before and they've always done a good job)? Or should I take it to a dealer (more expensive but maybe better qualified)?


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

HugoCarmichael said:


> 1996 Sentra GXE, completely stock.
> 
> So my antifreeze has been leaking slowly and its been getting worse, I now have to fill it every 4-5 days. I took it in to a local shop and they found that the radiator hose connected to the heater core is leaking. Unfortunately they tell me that the heater core is plastic and removing the clamp for the hose might break the heater core (or when you clamp the new hose on) and to replace it you have to pull the whole dash which would be expensive as hell.
> 
> I only have basic knowledge of cars so I'm not sure how to proceed. Obviously the leak will only get worse so I have to do something. Should I let this local shop try to replace the hose (I've been there before and they've always done a good job)? Or should I take it to a dealer (more expensive but maybe better qualified)?


Your total cost should be under $20.00 for this job. If they are telling you, that the dash needs pulled, that's a scam. Simply remove the glove box to get to the heater core. There are two hoses that run from the motor into the firewall to the heater core. Is that where it's leaking? These are like $2 a piece at Advance Auto. Coolant has to be completely drained, then remove and replace. There is also a hoses for the A/C. The Freeon has to be drained for this. Second, the heater core is not plastic, it's metal. There are small plastic tubes that come off of it, that could break if you're not careful. I paid $20 for my heater core out of a junk yard. You can get them on CarPart.com - Quality Automotive Parts at Wholesale Prices cheap. I've had my 2 years and it's still working. Third, if that hose were bad, it would leak either on the passenger side of the car or down the firewall. Where is it leaking?


----------



## HugoCarmichael (Dec 2, 2008)

Well all he said was that the hose running to the heater core is leaking. It is a very small leak so I was not able to find it myself. 

I understood that this is a pretty simple and inexpensive repair but him saying that the plastic tubes on the heater core could very easily break when replacing the hose. If those break he said that the whole heater core has to be replaced. To do that he said the whole dash has to be pulled to get to it. 

So if those plastic tubes break then does the whole heater core have to be replaced? And how extensive is this process?


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

HugoCarmichael said:


> Well all he said was that the hose running to the heater core is leaking. It is a very small leak so I was not able to find it myself.
> 
> I understood that this is a pretty simple and inexpensive repair but him saying that the plastic tubes on the heater core could very easily break when replacing the hose. If those break he said that the whole heater core has to be replaced. To do that he said the whole dash has to be pulled to get to it.
> 
> So if those plastic tubes break then does the whole heater core have to be replaced? And how extensive is this process?



Even if you had to put a heater core in, there is no dash removal. That is a lie or he has no clue what he is doing. All you do is remove the glove box. Very hard to break these. They are very strong and thick. I'd say, if he thinks he's going to break them, take it else where where someone knows what they are doing. This guy, clearly does not. Sounds like a screw over if you ask me.


----------

